# La peur



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

*« Nayez pas peur [] »*
Luc, II, 10.

*I*

Loccident est un mensonge. Le monde dans lequel nous vivons a bâti ses fondations sur les ruines de la plus épouvantable tragédie de lhistoire : lextermination systématique et à grande échelle dhommes par dautres hommes. Il est sans doute très significatif aux yeux du peuple juif, qui est le peuple élu des Écritures, que ce soient les membres de sa communauté qui ont été les plus terriblement atteints par cette horreur massive. Il nen reste pas moins que si un autre groupe humain avait été ainsi touché (1), la portée symbolique (et religieuse) du génocide aurait peut-être été moindre, mais le sentiment dépouvante aurait été le même. Un tel drame ne peut inspirer quune horreur profonde, et lon reste interdit, aujourdhui encore, en revoyant les témoignages bouleversants des rescapés de lHolocauste.
Cette horreur profonde des actes qui ont été commis pendant cette guerre a été déterminante dans la reconstruction de nos sociétés européennes et du monde occidental lui-même. Elle conditionne, dans une certaine mesure, certaines des alliances daujourdhui. LEurope elle-même na-t-elle pas été créée par ses pères fondateurs comme un rempart à la folie du monde ? Comme au temps de la première après-guerre, on comprit aussitôt quil fallait à tout prix quune pareille tragédie ne puisse se reproduire. Mais là encore, nous navons pas payé le prix.

Beaucoup considèrent encore de nos jours que la Shoa est le fruit dune folie monstrueuse. Je ne peux pas leur en vouloir : crier au fou est un moyen bien dérisoire se détacher de lhorreur, mais cest un moyen. Pour autant, cest presque une insulte ajoutée aux souffrances des disparus. Les hommes qui ont commis les gestes de la barbarie nétaient pas fous. Le plan était là, soigneusement ficelé dans ses moindres détails : on a bâti des usines de mort comme on aurait fait de manufactures de porcelaine ou de fabriques de canons. Tout était prévu, tout était écrit. Et ce fut une industrie sinistrement prospère Prétendre que ceux qui ont pensé cette extermination étaient fous, cest presque les excuser de leurs crimes. Et cela est proprement intolérable.
Pourtant, quand on eut pris conscience de lampleur de la tragédie, il apparut clairement quil serait plus intolérable encore pour chacun daccepter cette évidence : ceux qui ont tué sont pareils à nous-mêmes, ils sont comme nous, ils sont nous. Nous portons en nous-mêmes les germes du terrible, de la violence et de la haine. Nous portons à la fois, car cest là notre condition, la mort et la lumière.

Les sociétés sont semblables aux individus qui les composent. Étant entendu quil est plus aisé de dissimuler nos peurs que de les gérer, nous avons rapidement glissé sous lépaisse moquette démocratique les cendres et les ruines de lancien monde, et loccasion qui nous était donné daffronter notre part dombre afin, qui sait ?, den triompher. Cest ainsi que le mensonge commence, par omission, par lassitude après tant de souffrances et de privations, par le médiocre espoir quau fond tout ira bien et lidée délirante que ce qui ne se voit pas nexiste pas Cest ainsi quon soffre une bonne conscience au rabais et quon peut vivre. Cest ainsi quon est humain.

Nous avons donc vécu ces soixante dernières années dans le rêve illusoire davoir enfin bâti un modèle de société qui nous protège de nous-mêmes. Nous avons cru longtemps, malgré bien des vicissitudes, que nos peurs ne nous sauteraient plus à la gueule, que cen était fini du « temps du sang et de la haine », que lavenir serait enfin pour nous clément et pacifique, à Göttingen ou à Paris. Malgré la guerre froide, malgré les décolonisations sanglantes, malgré « les petites guerres » si pittoresques de lAfrique et les coups dÉtat qui nexistent quentre 20 h et 20 h 30 à la télé, nous avons continué de croire, avec acharnement, que nous serions désormais épargnés par les grands désastres et les grandes douleurs.
Puis, il y eut Saint-Michel, lavion dAlger et, dans le beau ciel clair dun matin de septembre, des tours tombées et du silence. Et les ruines, et la cendre. Et la peur.

*II*

Une des conséquence naturelle de la peur est le repli sur soi. Ce mouvement donne naissance à toutes sortes de communautés, le plus souvent bien innocentes, mais méfiantes les unes des autres. Ce forum illustre, à sa manière, un exemple de ces communautés : on sy retrouve « entre soi », cest-à-dire entre personnes ayant un intérêt commun, et qui se valorisent les unes les autres (et valorisent ainsi le groupe) en se comparant favorablement à dautres communautés existantes (le mac cest mieux que les pécés, les Pink Floyds cest mieux que Patricia Kaas, le kamasoutra cest mieux que La Critique de la raison pure, etc.)
Lappartenance à un tel groupe est, dordinaire, un facteur apaisant pour celui qui y participe. Rien nest pire que de se retrouver seul face à soi-même, et cest pourquoi même les plus farouches anti-sociaux se retrouvent au sein de sociétés secrètes Laspect le plus négatif du communautarisme est quil entretient une peur plus ou moins latente de tout ce qui nappartient pas au groupe. En outre, quitter le groupe ou louvrir à dautres communautés est le plus souvent ressenti comme une trahison par les autres membres. Mais, là encore, tout dépend de la communauté en question : je ne crois pas que saffranchir de ce forum puisse être ressenti comme une trahison par quiconque Il nen va pas de même lorsquil sagit de groupes humains.

Dans son thread intitulé « Jaime les gens mais pas tous !!!! », thebig a bien décrit le mécanisme de la haine. Confronté à des individus très différents de lui, par leur comportement, par leur attitude, il prend peur, et sa peur se transforme aussitôt en une haine délirante qui lui fait commettre quelques écarts de langage et bien des erreurs de jugements. Mais quel jugement peut-il y avoir dans un esprit inquiet ? Comment contrôler lintensité de cette haine quand elle sattache à des détails tels que la démarche de lautre, ses vêtements, son apparence ?.. (2)

*III*

Car la question est au fond toute simple : de quoi avons-nous peur ? De ce qui nous met en danger, physique ou moral. De ce qui nous expose ou nous engage. De ce qui est différend de nous et, plus précisément, de tout ce que nous ne comprenons pas, tant au niveau intellectuel que par simple analogie avec ce que nous sommes. Le problème vient donc de nous et non du monde. Mais ce que nous sommes, puisque cest de cela dont il est question, le savons-nous vraiment ? Acceptons-nous notre propre haine, notre propre violence, notre colère, notre arrogance, notre noirceur ? Avons-nous conscience de notre différence dans un monde où tout a été mis en uvre pour que nous soyons si semblables les uns aux autres, pour que nous nayons plus à nous craindre à défaut de pouvoir nous aimer ?

Quand vient le matin, après le sommeil lourd et sans rêve, jai froid. Tous les matins, je sens la peur glacée dans mes veines, courir le long de mes bras, dans ma poitrine et sur mon cur. Oh oui, je sais bien ce que cest quavoir peur Peur de la solitude et, loin delle, peur du regard de lautre, de sa malveillance supposée ou, pire, de son indifférence. Mon mensonge, celui qui dit que je tout pareil aux autres, meffraie. Je sais au fond de moi que je ne suis pas comme eux, et cette pensée me terrorise. Je sais que, ni meilleur ni pire, je suis pourtant bien différend. Bien différend de celui que jaime et dont je ne sais pas sil maimera au moins un peu ; bien différend de celui que je hais et dont jignore encore quil est semblable à moi.

Je voudrais ne plus avoir peur. Je voudrais ne plus avoir froid.



_(1) Je noublie pas que les Tziganes, les homosexuels notamment ont été exterminés de la même manière.
(2) Ne vois-tu pas, Jean-Luc, comme en les haïssant tu deviens leur semblable ? Comme en cédant à la peur, tu deviens tout ce que tu hais ?_


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

Y a pas l'air de faire chaud à Ortez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Bon, je me casse du bar définitivement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La vie du dehors c'est tellement mieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ciao ciao !


----------



## krystof (6 Août 2003)

Nous avons tous peur, effectivement. En tout cas, moi (nous parlons souvent de nous-mêmes) j'ai peur. Peur d'être incompris, d'être seul, des autres, de ne pas réussir, d'être différent,, de faire des fautes d'orthographe dans un post....

Cette peur est quotidienne, elle nous ronge chaque jour à petit feu. La solitude, la détresse d'être incompris est certainement une des raisons pour laquelle nous nous retrouvons tous ici. On ne se voit pas, on ne se connait pas, on montre notre côté le plus viril et le plus gai. Tout va pour le mieux dans la meilleure des communautés Mac.

En fait, j'ai l'impression qu'en chacun de nous, nous sommes bien loin de tout ça. Je souffre au quotidien, j'ai peur au quotidien, de ne pas être entendu. Combien de fois vous est-il arrivé de vouloir parler de vous, ne serais-ce que 2 minutes, et de voir votre interlocuteur surenchérir sur un sujet autre, qui n'appartient qu'à lui. Vous vouliez parler de vous, de votre soucis personnel, et vous voilà embarqué dans une conversation dont vous n'avez fichtrement rien à foutre, mais dont, par politesse, vous allez faire semblant d'écouter et de vous y intéresser. Ça arrive tous les jours, et ça meublera notre quotidien toute notre vie. C'est la loi de la vie en communauté, et c'est la cause qui fait que, finalement, on se sent bien quand on est seul. Au moins, sur le forum, je laisserai une trace écrite, et quand bien même les réponses ne seront pas celles que j'attends, j'aurais toujours un Doc ou un Thebig pour m'apporter cette minute d'attention qui me manque tant.

J'ai, aujourd'hui, et demain aussi, peur de ne pas avoir assez de cette minute d'attention.

Quoi ? Ça n'a rien à voir avec le sujet ? Je m'en tape, j'avais envie d'écrire.

P.S. Putain, Doc, qu'est-ce qu'ils sont bien tes threads.


----------



## Fulvio (6 Août 2003)

En ce moment, j'ai surtout peur d'écrire ma lettre au trésor public pour leur dire que, non content de ne pas avoir envoyer les justificatifs de mes frais réèls, je me suis aperçu après coup que je n'y avais pas droit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai peur de paraître égoïste en vous faisant part de cette misère de pingre...

Je n'ai pas peur de prendre une araignée dans ma main (enfin, si elle est pas trop grosse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), mais j'ose pas le faire avec les serpents... J'aurais pu sauver cette petite couleuvre des canines de mon chat, pourtant...
je n'ai plus peur de passer pour fantasque, distrait et un peu maladroit dans mes rapports humains. J'ai peut-être pas si peur que ça des filles qui m'attirent, mais j'ai peur des réactions de mon entourage.

Par contre... j'ai peur que ma mère ne se rende pas compte comme elle est odieuse avec ma soeur... J'ai peur de laisser pourrir cette situation.

(c'est dingue, j'ai pas peur de vous faire part de tout ça !)


----------



## legritch (6 Août 2003)

La peur, et ses phobies en résultant font partie, hélas, de notre condition d'être humain. Si la xénophobie, l'homophobie conduisent souvent à des comportements particulièrement gerbatifs, il en est un qui me révulse complètement : celui de la personne qui va créer, attiser et entrenir cette peur à des fins d'ambitions personnelles.

Suivez mon regard...


----------



## macelene (6 Août 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Par contre... j'ai peur que ma mère ne se rende pas compte comme elle est odieuse avec ma soeur... J'ai peur de laisser pourrir cette situation.
> 
> (c'est dingue, j'ai pas peur de vous faire part de tout ça !)



 alors voilà, ne laisse pas pourrir cette situation, ta soeur ne doit pas souffrir à cause de sa maman, bien que je ne sache pas de quoi il s'agit .
Je ne veux pas me mêler de ce qui ne me ragerdes pas.
tu dis bien que tu n'as pas peur de nous en parler, alors parles en avec ta möman. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et aussi parle avec ta soeur, elle a sans doute peur aussi.


----------



## Amok (6 Août 2003)

La peur a une odeur de carnaval cru
 Que des allemands rasés contemplent des terrasses
 Ils laissent louvoyer ce serpent de la crasse
 Son poignard de bronze contre sa cuisse nue

 Alors l'enfant métis le plus pauvre qui danse
 Ouvre ses yeux dorés et mesure la distance
 Qui sépare le balcon du serpent pailleté
 Les masques grimaçants des têtes pommadées

 La peur porte le temps vissé à son poignet
 Ce batteur d'acier discret comme un indic
 Te ramène au bercail quand parfois tu la quittes
 Pour affronter la mort qui est sa sur de lait

 La peur a un visa ancré sur le futur
 Elle s'insinue en toi comme de la poudre pure
 Elle perce tes poumons d'une lame de fer
 Et épaissit le sang qui bat dans tes artères

 Elle rive au quotidien des milliers d'albatros
 Aux ailes de poulet gavé de poudre d'os
 Aux gestes étriqués aux cerveaux-estomacs
 Qui trottinent sur le bitume de l'au-delà

 L'avenir est un chien crevé sous un meuble
 Sentir qu'c'est pas tout noir, qu'c'est pas tout blanc
 Se dire qu'y a pas qu'les bons et les méchants
 Savoir qu'c'est pas tout blanc qu'c'est pas tout noir

 La peur tire tes volets vers les huit heures du soir
 Et renforce tes gonds et ferme tes couloirs
 Dans le silence humide où la télé allume
 Son il unique aux reflets bleutés dans la brume

 Elle te ferme la gueule quand on te remercie
 Pour service rendu Travail Famille Patrie
 Elle te glace le ventre quand on te licencie
 Et que tu restes nu Chômage Cellule Parti

 La peur gaine de cuir et s'écrit " no future "
 Mais vend ses barbelés au mètre sur mesure
 Tu ne dis pas " Je t'aime " quand elle te déshabille
 Tu la baises quand même juste derrière la grille

 Elle réduit au confort tes désirs d'aventure
 Et taxe tes envies de passion et d'air pur
 C'est l'indice d'écoute branché sur le cerveau
 C'est 1933 : en place pour le show

 L'avenir est un chien crevé sous un meuble
 Sentir qu'c'est pas tout noir, qu'c'est pas tout blanc
 Se dire qu'y a pas qu'les bons et les méchants
 Savoir qu'c'est pas tout blanc qu'c'est pas tout noir

 La peur
 La peur c'est le corbeau penché sur le devoir
 C'est du papier monnaie contre du désespoir
 C'est de la dérision face à la misère noire
 C'est depuis le début le chantage du Pouvoir.


Lavilliers.


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Août 2003)

Même pas peur


----------



## barbarella (6 Août 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1060190516barbarella">


*Au fait, de quoi avez vous le plus peur ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />de la nuit
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />avoir faim
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />être aimé
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />perdre " Et avec Google "
<input type="radio" name="option" value="5" />Etre seul
<input type="radio" name="option" value="6" />Ne pas comprendre
<input type="radio" name="option" value="7" />De l'indifférence
<input type="radio" name="option" value="8" />Perdre un être cher
<input type="radio" name="option" value="9" />Manquer d'argent
<input type="radio" name="option" value="10" />Ne pas respecter mes engagements
<input type="radio" name="option" value="11" />De répondre à ce sondage
<input type="radio" name="option" value="12" />Autre, préciser
<input type="radio" name="option" value="13" />Je n'ai peur de rien ma vie est un paradis
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## bebert (6 Août 2003)

Analyse intérressante mais j'ai noté une faute grossière : _différend_ est différent de _différent_ !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

A voté


----------



## bebert (6 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *Au fait, de quoi avez vous le plus peur ?*
> Autre, préciser



de mourir.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2003)

A voté: autre (de Hulk)


----------



## krystof (6 Août 2003)

J'ai peur des mouches, comment je fais.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> J'ai peur des mouches, comment je fais.



Bois un coup, tu sentiras plus rien


----------



## krystof (6 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Bois un coup, tu sentiras plus rien



Pas une mauvaise idée ça. Ceci dit, pas besoin de boire un coup avec certain, on ne sent jamais rien.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pas une mauvaise idée ça. Ceci dit, pas besoin de boire un coup avec certain, on ne sent jamais rien.



pas de ça ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pas de noms ça pourrait faire de la peine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu te rends compte, si aricosec savait lire


----------



## Amok (6 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> J'ai peur des mouches, comment je fais.



Une douche tous les jours, minimum...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Une douche tous les jours, minimum...



euh...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sois gentil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



triple le traitement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et n'oublies pas de renouveler l'ordonnance


----------



## Amok (6 Août 2003)

Bah voilà, allez rendre service...


----------



## krystof (7 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> tu te rends compte, si aricosec savait lire



Il comprend le langage des mains. Tu commences


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Il comprend le langage des mains. Tu commences



et où t'as fourré les gants


----------



## krystof (7 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> et où t'as fourré les gants



A ton avis


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> A ton avis



coquin, va  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







NON


----------



## krystof (7 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> coquin, va
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MENTEUR  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vois un doigt qui dépasse.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> MENTEUR
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu fatigues, là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'tai connu plus fringant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'EST PAS un doigt


----------



## krystof (7 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> C'EST PAS un doigt



Alors c'est qui


----------



## guytantakul (7 Août 2003)

Oulà, éboulement d'organes à l'horizon !


----------



## romoan (7 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> J'ai peur des mouches, comment je fais.



Tu n'es donc pas un Troll... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







mais bon...la peur... en essayant d'avoir confiance en la vie, et en vivant le temps présent beaucoup de peurs s'estompent...le monde  n'est qu'énergie et information...c'est Albert qui l'a dit, alors cela permet de relativiser, sans se voiler la face pour autant...parce que la vie en final ce n'est qu'une immense plaisanterie...avancer vers ses projets et rêves, en essayant de se détacher, somme toute , du résultat ça aide


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2003)

Mes peurs?

Elles ne peuvent concerner que mes enfants, voire leur mère.
Pour moi, je pense que s'il m'arrive un pépin, j'en suis le seul responsable.
Et j'ai toujours l'impression que le lendemain ne sera que meilleur!

A mon âge, c'est grave, docteur


----------



## krystof (7 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> A mon âge, c'est grave, docteur



Ça dépend. Tu veux boire un coup


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend. Tu veux boire un coup



Pas de refus


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Août 2003)

La peur !
Je l'ai rarement éprouvée en ce qui me concerne personnellement ... peut etre est-ce du en partie à mon gout immodéré pour les sports dits "extremes" et en particulier pour le parachutisme que j'ai longtemps pratiqué dans ma jeunesse jusqu'au jour ou un léger accident entrainant une double hernie discale m'a forcé à renoncer !!!
Jusqu'à environ 45 ans, il me fallait régulièrement une bonne dose d'adrenaline pour avoir le sentiment de vivre pleinement l'instant présent ... je crois bien que j'y étais un peu accroc ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Peut etre est-ce du aussi à ma façon assez fataliste d'envisager les choses de la vie, fidèle à ma devise : "rien ne va aussi bien qu'on ne l'espère, ni aussi mal qu'on ne le craint !".
Cette "quasi-absence" de peur n'a malheureusement pas que des bons cotés, puisqu'elle m'empeche de juger rationnellement de la "dangerosité" de telle ou telle situation, ce qui m'a déja valu bien des déboires... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dans mon cas particulier, je parlerais plutot d'angoisse ! angoisse qu'il arrive quelque chose de facheux à l'un de mes proches, angoisse quand mes enfants sortent tard le soir etc... etc...
Ironie du sort : mon fils ainé a "hérité" de ce besoin de pratiquer des activités réputées (parfois à tort) dangereuses ... alors, à présent, je vis la peur par procuration et je tremble pour lui... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Peut etre est-ce le juste retour des choses ???


----------



## Postizo (7 Août 2003)

je pense qu'on devrait acheter une clim' au premier posteur du sujet !


----------



## krystof (8 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Pas de refus



Le contraire m'aurait étonné


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Le contraire m'aurait étonné



je suis poli, moi, Môssieu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



même si je dois me forcer (ce dont personne ne doute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) j'accepterai


----------



## krystof (8 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> je suis poli, moi, Môssieu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si on t'écoute, ta vie n'est que sacrifice et dévouement. A d'autres, rends moi la bouteille.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Si on t'écoute, ta vie n'est que sacrifice et dévouement. A d'autres, rends moi la bouteille.



*bas les pattes*







pour une fois que tu dis des choses sensées, c'est pas une raison


----------



## anntraxh (11 Août 2003)

peur ... peur d'être seule, peur de plonger et de me noyer dans ma spirale noirâtre, peur de la folie ...


----------



## barbarella (11 Août 2003)

Il me semble, mais bien sûr cela n'engage que moi, que la plus grande peur que l'on puisse avoir, c'est de de ne plus avoir peur, ne plus avoir peur de perdre, ne plus avoir peur d'être séparé de ceux que l'on aime, ne plus avoir peur de manquer, ne plus avoir peur d'avoir peur. Annihiler tout sentiment, n'être plus qu'une machine, ne plus faire de faux pas, ne plus rien craindre, être le plus fort, dominer, son coeur et ses émotions, et le G5 portable, il sort quand ?


----------



## krystof (11 Août 2003)

J'ai peur quand je lis les posts de barbarella.


----------



## nato kino (13 Novembre 2003)

_On remonte..._


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2004)

> Les sociétés sont semblables aux individus qui les composent. Étant entendu quil est plus aisé de dissimuler nos peurs que de les gérer, nous avons rapidement glissé sous lépaisse moquette démocratique les cendres et les ruines de lancien monde, et loccasion qui nous était donné daffronter notre part dombre afin, qui sait ?, den triompher. Cest ainsi que le mensonge commence, par omission, par lassitude après tant de souffrances et de privations, par le médiocre espoir quau fond tout ira bien et lidée délirante que ce qui ne se voit pas nexiste pas Cest ainsi quon soffre une bonne conscience au rabais et quon peut vivre. Cest ainsi quon est humain.
> 
> Nous avons donc vécu ces soixante dernières années dans le rêve illusoire davoir enfin bâti un modèle de société qui nous protège de nous-mêmes. Nous avons cru longtemps, malgré bien des vicissitudes, que nos peurs ne nous sauteraient plus à la gueule, que cen était fini du « temps du sang et de la haine », que lavenir serait enfin pour nous clément et pacifique, à Göttingen ou à Paris. Malgré la guerre froide, malgré les décolonisations sanglantes, malgré « les petites guerres » si pittoresques de lAfrique et les coups dÉtat qui nexistent quentre 20 h et 20 h 30 à la télé, nous avons continué de croire, avec acharnement, que nous serions désormais épargnés par les grands désastres et les grandes douleurs.
> Puis, il y eut Saint-Michel, lavion dAlger et, dans le beau ciel clair dun matin de septembre, des tours tombées et du silence. Et les ruines, et la cendre. Et la peur.








_Merci au Gognol pour cette image._


----------



## anntraxh (12 Mars 2004)

que le ruban noir reste ... 
ce jour, et pour ceux d'hier, 
et ceux morts voici plus de trente ans






et ceux là , massacrés en avril 1994






et pour ceux qui le seront demain, au détour d'une sale guerre ou d'une guérilla dont nul ne saura rien !


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mars 2004)

_"La question du sort de l'espèce humaine me semble se poser ainsi : le progrès de la civilisation saura-t-il, et dans quelle mesure, dominer les perturbations apportées par la vie en commun, par les pulsions humaines d'agression et d'autodestruction ? A ce point de vue, l'époque actuelle mérite peut-être une attention toute particulière. Les hommes d'aujourd'hui ont poussé si loin la maîtrise des forces de la nature qu'avec leur aide il leur est devenu facile de s'exterminer mutuellement jusqu'au dernier. Ils le savent bien, et c'est ce qui explique une bonne part de leur agitation présente, de leur malheur et de leur angoisse. Et maintenant, il y a lieu d'attendre que l'autre des deux puissances célestes, l'Eros éternel, tente un effort afin de s'affirmer dans la lutte qu'il mène contre son adversaire non moins immortel."_

Sigmund Freud "Malaise dans la  civilisation" 1929


----------



## Lio70 (12 Mars 2004)

annthrax, merci pour ces photos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je découvre ce thread juste après avoir fini d'ingurgiter un hachis Parmentier, et tes photos me sautent à la figure.

Pour en revenir à la peur, j'ai eu "vraiment" peur deux fois dans ma vie:

1) Quand je me suis fait agresser un soir et que deux mecs m'ont collé contre un mur en pleine rue, revolver sur la tempe, pour m'extorquer le code de ma carte bancaire (arrêtés 1/4 d'heure plus tard par les flics qui ont vérifié: c'était un vrai flingue, chargé de vraies balles).

2) En décembre 2002, après un semestre catastrophique où j'ai cru valser en faillite (j'en ai eu des névralgies de stress) mais heureusement les affaires ont repris dès janvier 2003.

Et j'ai aussi peur dès que Bush ouvre sa gu... à la TV, même si j'ai toujours été pro-US et pro-Républ en général. Bush/Ben-Laden, même combat: utiliser la peur pour contrôler les masses, et l'extrémisme religieux pour faire taire tout qui n'est pas d'accord.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> _"La question du sort de l'espèce humaine me semble se poser ainsi : le progrès de la civilisation saura-t-il, et dans quelle mesure, dominer les perturbations apportées par la vie en commun, par les pulsions humaines d'agression et d'autodestruction ?.(...)"_
> 
> Sigmund Freud "Malaise dans la  civilisation" 1929



Hier en lisant  cet article j'ai eu peur ...

Et si cette "mère" était l'allégorie de l'Humanité ...

Dans mes oreilles, Björk chante 
_All is full of Love

You'll be given love
You'll be taken care of
You'll be given love
You have to trust it 

Maybe not from the sources
You have poured yours
Maybe not from the directions
You are staring at 

Twist your head around
It's all around you
All is full of love
All around you 

All is full of love
You just aint receiving
All is full of love
Your phone is off the hook
All is full of love
Your doors are all shut
All is full of love!
All is full of love, all is full of love
All is full of love, all is full of love ..._


----------



## Lio70 (12 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Hier en lisant  cet article j'ai eu peur ...
> 
> Et si cette "mère" était l'allégorie de l'Humanité ...



Ce qui perturbe, c'est de voir des gens "normaux" qui pètent un plomb. Notre monde est-il tellement "contre nature"?


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Mars 2004)

Moi j'ai peur de pas pouvoir vous aider beaucoup...


----------



## JPTK (13 Mars 2004)

Sympa ce thread, très intéressant, ça m'a permis de découvrir celui de The Big en même temps, assez effrayant...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nan c'était à MONS ????

Sinon je ne peux pas m'empêcher d'illustrer ce thread avec ces 2 chansons que sont (pour ceux qui ne connaîtraient pas encore et qui seraient fan de second degré trash) :

Rêve d'un monde. 

On va tous crever ! 

Je crois pas qu'il existe meilleur illustration musicale de la bêtise.


----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2004)

_oui, mais... _


----------



## Lio70 (13 Mars 2004)

Ma préférée de Didier Super c'est "Y'en a des biens"


----------



## gribouille (13 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai peur de pas pouvoir vous aider beaucoup...



cherche pas... pas toujours nécéssaire...


----------



## JPTK (13 Mars 2004)

<blockquote><font class="small"> Alem:</font><hr />oui, mais...

[/QUOTE] 

Oui mais bon, ton avis...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ps : "y en a des biens" est ma préférée aussi, elle est parfaite.


----------



## gribouille (13 Mars 2004)

moi je m'en fous.... c'est comme la météo... ça passeras...


----------



## JPTK (13 Mars 2004)

Quoi la peur ? C'est ce que je me dis depuis 5 ans... ça change mais ça passe pas pour l'instant


----------



## Yip (13 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Nous portons à la fois, car cest là notre condition, la mort et la lumière.




Pour avoir moins peur, j'essaie de voir la lumière que portent les autres.

C'est pas toujours facile, peut-être parce-que je n'en porte pas assez moi-même.


J'avais raté ce thradada du Doc, merci de l'avoir fait remonter.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Je n'ai pas peur de la mort, j'ai peur de ne pas avoir assez de temps pour aimer les autres, d'ailleurs tout ce temps passé au Bar, c'est du temps perdu.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Salut, à plus tard.


----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais bon, ton avis...



bien égocentrique le petit épileptique.

je parlais comme ça

pas forcément de toi...


----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2004)

moi la mort, je la porte a la surface de ma peau. rassurez-vous, n'ayez pas peur. la peau est profonde mais la mort est superficielle. elle ne fait que tuer.


----------



## JPTK (13 Mars 2004)

> bien égocentrique le petit épileptique.
> 
> je parlais comme ça
> 
> pas forcément de toi..



Sorry, j'avais pris ça pour moi, je suis encore de mauvais poil...


----------



## JPTK (13 Mars 2004)

> Pour avoir moins peur, j'essaie de voir la lumière que portent les autres.



Bah tant que t'as pas les voisins du Duke ou de Gribouille, ça va...


----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Sorry, j'avais pris ça pour moi, je suis encore de mauvais poil...



tu veux un coup de brosse ? un petit onguent ? Gribouille et moi avons installé un petit endroit de relaxation entre hommes dans les caves de MacGé, tu vas voir. Tu seras décrispé de partout ensuite !


----------



## JPTK (13 Mars 2004)

> tu veux un coup de brosse ? un petit onguent ? Gribouille et moi avons installé un petit endroit de relaxation entre hommes dans les caves de MacGé, tu vas voir. Tu seras décrispé de partout ensuit



Il me semblait aussi... ça sentait la sueur en ce moment sur les forums...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nan mais merci, c'est gentil, mais sans façon, je ne fais ça qu'avec les gens que je connais très bien, on est jamais trop prudent.

De toute façon j'ai mal au cul alors...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon je vais allez faire un tour dehors puisque c'est ça, il fait beau, il paraît que c'est bien.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> tu veux un coup de brosse ? un petit onguent ? Gribouille et moi avons installé un petit endroit de relaxation entre hommes dans les caves de MacGé, tu vas voir. Tu seras décrispé de partout ensuite !



Ah c'est là qu'est enfermée Élisa


----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ah c'et là qu'est enfermée Élisa



bah oui !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tiens krystof est revenu...


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Mars 2004)

à pieds...


----------



## Malkovitch (13 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *« Nayez pas peur [] »*
> Luc, II, 10.
> 
> *I*
> ...



Humain.

_je suis capable du pire et du meilleur, et cela me fait rire aux larmes_


----------



## catz (14 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *« Nayez pas peur [] »*
> Luc, II, 10.
> 
> *I*
> ...




exactement ça, humain!... c'est ce qui peut inquiéter, de rencontrer parfois aussi sa propre violence (TheBig), cette peur de ne plus se maîtriser... s'il n'y avait eu que l'holocauste des juifs! mais ça a commencé bien avant le massacre des amérindiens (croyant déjà à leur propre extermination!), bien avant celui des indiens d'Amérique! universel, le génocide! ben oui, on peut s'imaginer avoir rejetté les démons en les montrant comme extérieurs, ou passés -ou en les brûlant!- mais il reste une sacrée névrose, qui se fera un plaisir de réapparaître...  ce qui peut être désespérant c'est d'être un des maillons de cette espèce capable du meilleur mais surdouée pour le pire, dans ce petit bout d'univers où "ce qui bouge s'emploie surtout à tirer sur ce qui bouge"...  y'a plein de gens qui croient en la réincarnation, moi une de mes peurs serait de revenir sur cette planète 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en plante (trop de risques d'être coupée en morceaux ou de sécher sur le coin d'un bureau), en animal (et puis d'être enfermé entre 4 barreaux depuis la naissance ou mutilé- en plus si je n'aimais pas les croquettes?), et avec beaucoup de "chance" de renaître femme au Pakistan ou en
"enfant métis le plus pauvre qui danse
ouvre ses yeux dorés et mesure la distance
qui sépare le balcon du serpent pailleté
les masques grimaçants des têtes pommadées"
parce que la probabilité d'en baver plus qu'aujourd'hui est de combien? 98%? 80%? soyons réalistes, la réalité dépasse ma fiction!
peur de la peur, c'est ça le sujet?
Au présent de quoi est-on capable soi-même? il n'y a pas eu que de gentils résistants pendant la guerre quand même? on retrouve toujours le même nombre de râleurs, d'opportunistes, d'àquoibonistes et d'écraseurs d'orteils dans le monde du travail et dans les loisirs, pas de quoi s'étonner...
alors que reste-t'il contre la peur (le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est qu'ici elle ne nous laisse pas muets!): la révolte? car après tout les familles juives se regroupaient sans broncher avant les déportations, ne pouvant imaginer bien sûr qu'une vieille démocratie comme la nôtre pouvait exiger l'insensé... mais refuser d'obeir à un ordre n'a souvent été que l'apanage des plus extra-ordinaires humains... il y a bien le j'menfoutisme ou encore l'acceptation de notre condition (pour les ceintures noires de zen et les 7 èmes Dan de philosophie), moi ce que je préfère c'est un peu de fantaisie pour tous les jours (mieux vaut une folie douce qu'un digne sérieux pouvant exploser en furie), un peu d'émerveillement, un peu de rire (mais là il va falloir bientôt m'aider! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et puis surtout il me semble que ce qui fait du bien c'est d'exprimer toutes les sensations oppressantes (du désir! aussi) par le biais de la musique,  de l'écriture, du dessin, de la danse, que sais-je... Après tout il me semble que c'est une des meilleurs choses que les humains créent: l'art, qui peut exprimer l'inexprimable
cette chanson de Lavilliers citée par Amok me semble vraiment une des expressions les plus abouties par ex. c'est beau, fort, rond...


----------



## gribouille (14 Mars 2004)

blaaah blaah blaaah


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Mars 2004)

Manque plus que le pauvre doc...


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2004)

qu'est-ce que j'aime les jeunes filles juives moi...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_hin hin hin..._





dites, vous croyez que je peux leur faire le coup du "regroupement communautariste" ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> dites, vous croyez que je peux leur faire le coup du "regroupement communautariste" ?



D'après ce que j'en sais c'est sans problème


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> D'après ce que j'en sais c'est sans problème



rassure-toi. j'ai même pas besoin d'en arriver à ces _extrémes_ là !


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> rassure-toi. j'ai même pas besoin d'en arriver à ces _extrémes_ là !



Ah bon c'est extrême  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 moi je croyais que c'était logique


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> à pieds...



Ils lui ont rendu ses jambes ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bonne nouvelle !!


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon c'est extrême
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si c'est deux personnes, c'est un couple, non un groupe !


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> si c'est deux personnes, c'est un couple, non un groupe !



Enfin l'un dans l'autre c'est un regroupement


----------



## macelene (14 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Enfin l'un dans l'autre c'est un regroupement









 bon et là ça ne fait pas peur ... un petit regroupement


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> bon et là ça ne fait pas peur ... un petit regroupement



Avec Alèm ben si justement ça doit faire peur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enfin ce que j'en sais moi


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> bon et là ça ne fait pas peur ... un petit regroupement



groupons-nous. groupons-nous !


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Avec Alèm ben si justement ça doit faire peur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bah rien. justement. Je suis tout gentil et j'ai le poil lisse et s'il faut, je peux lêcher le poil des autres!


----------



## macelene (14 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Avec Alèm ben si justement ça doit faire peur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben visiblement ça lui fait pas peur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qd on lit son post ... 

T'as peur de te retrouver seul avec Alem ??


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> bah rien. justement. Je suis tout gentil et j'ai le poil lisse et s'il faut, je peux lêcher le poil des autres!



Je note la proposition mais mon poil est lissant naturellement par mes soins et quelques onguents rares lui donne son odeur suave, aussi je pense pouvoir me passer de cette sorte de toilettage


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je note la proposition mais mon poil est lissant naturellement par mes soins et quelques onguents rares lui donne son odeur suave, aussi je pense pouvoir me passer de cette sorte de toilettage



et surtout, tout me prouve jusqu'à présent que tu es une panthère mâle et je préfère les félins femelles (giaguara, où es-tu ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben visiblement ça lui fait pas peur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avec un lapinou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 point du tout, un coup de patte et


----------



## macelene (14 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> mon poil est lissant naturellement par mes soins et quelques onguents rares lui donne son odeur suave











 Dis tu peux nous donner la recette de tes onguents rares qui donne cette odeur si suave ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Dis tu peux nous donner la recette de tes onguents rares qui donne cette odeur si suave ???



Secret... mais pour te donner une piste certains en ces lieux ont le même fournisseur qui garde jalousement son secret de fabrication


----------



## macelene (14 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Secret... mais pour te donner une piste certains en ces lieux ont le même fournisseur qui garde jalousement son secret de fabrication



C'est la piste de la savane que tu me donnes là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ya d'autres félins dans le coin ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais peux-tu donner une piste sur le fournisseur


----------



## Fulvio (15 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ya d'autres félins dans le coin ?



Nan, mais y a d'autres animaux à fourrure


----------



## Amok (15 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Nan, mais y a d'autres animaux à fourrure



Exact.


----------



## catz (15 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> blaaah blaah blaaah



bien paarlé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Nan, mais y a d'autres animaux à fourrure








 et les animaux à poil rat


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais peux-tu donner une piste sur le fournisseur



Tout ceci est sauvagement gardé


----------



## macelene (15 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tout ceci est sauvagement gardé



Ben on en parlera en privé un des ces jours, si tu veux bien


----------



## Malkovitch (15 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Dis tu peux nous donner la recette de tes onguents rares qui donne cette odeur si suave ???



_beurre de cacahuètes et un peu de pulco mixé avec 3  tiers de croutons à l'aïl liophilisés. Vaporisez 24 h avant la pose. _


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> _beurre de cacahuètes et un peu de pulco mixé avec 3  tiers de croutons à l'aïl liophilisés. Vaporisez 24 h avant la pose. _



Pffff ... Tu parles de ce que tu ne connais pas...

La composition est connue de rares initiés, dont moi, et les manipulations nécessaires à la fabrication de cet onguent sont hors de ta compétence et de la mienne pour l'instant ... J'ai juste la chance de l'utiliser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il est d'une essence rare et d'une suavité inégalée


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2004)

Et le dernier message digne d'intérêt est donc...



			
				catz a dit:
			
		

> exactement ça, humain!... c'est ce qui peut inquiéter, de rencontrer parfois aussi sa propre violence (TheBig), cette peur de ne plus se maîtriser... s'il n'y avait eu que l'holocauste des juifs! mais ça a commencé bien avant le massacre des amérindiens (croyant déjà à leur propre extermination!), bien avant celui des indiens d'Amérique! universel, le génocide! ben oui, on peut s'imaginer avoir rejetté les démons en les montrant comme extérieurs, ou passés -ou en les brûlant!- mais il reste une sacrée névrose, qui se fera un plaisir de réapparaître...  ce qui peut être désespérant c'est d'être un des maillons de cette espèce capable du meilleur mais surdouée pour le pire, dans ce petit bout d'univers où "ce qui bouge s'emploie surtout à tirer sur ce qui bouge"...  y'a plein de gens qui croient en la réincarnation, moi une de mes peurs serait de revenir sur cette planète
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gribouille (15 Mars 2004)




----------



## catz (15 Mars 2004)

ben çao Carnaval, ce sont aussi des réponses... rires, blagues et pieds de nez aux "choses sérieuses"... (revoir "le 7ème sceau" -et pas le 7ème sot-) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gribouille ça lui déchaîne la mâchoire, c'est son point de vue des amygdales 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et il s'y tient


----------



## Malkovitch (17 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pffff ... Tu parles de ce que tu ne connais pas...
> 
> La composition est connue de rares initiés, dont moi, et les manipulations nécessaires à la fabrication de cet onguent sont hors de ta compétence et de la mienne pour l'instant ... J'ai juste la chance de l'utiliser
> 
> ...



oh l'autre hé


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> oh l'autre hé



Je comprends ta déception mais il se peut qu'un jour tu es accés à cet onguent suave et miraculeux


----------



## Malkovitch (18 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends ta déception mais il se peut qu'un jour tu es accés à cet onguent suave et miraculeux



non moi ce qu'il faut c'est de la colle pour mes dents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_t'as déja vu un squelette suave faire carrière toi ?_


----------

